# rudi's "natural stack"



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol, Rudi had her natural stack going on yestaday so i snapped a couple shots 

yuck stupid spring pole sheddin on me!
































belly's "natural stack" LOLOL. she's totally saying "omg dont photograph meh!"








and one for  and giggles  lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww she looks good, she's gettin big  Belle cracks me up she never wants her pic taken lol. That one pic you posted of her getting woke up was just way too funny. They both have so much personality


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dude Rudi looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Rudi looks HAWT!!! ....... Yanno Krystal, Belle cracks me up she never does, and in this one she looks like she was trying to creep away til MEGAN caught her lollll


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Awwww she looks good, she's gettin big  Belle cracks me up she never wants her pic taken lol. That one pic you posted of her getting woke up was just way too funny. They both have so much personality


Lol Belle is so ridiculous! The only way I can get a good shot of her is when she's so lost in whatever she is doing that she doesn't notice me snappin the shots hahaha!



StaffyDaddy said:


> Dude Rudi looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Ozzie!!! My lil babe all grown up!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I love her last shot, crazy ears! sooooo cute


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol someones camera shy!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Ronnie and Megan! Rudi's the crazy girl


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

wow... rudi has lost some baby fat lol... and erm tell she has something in her teeth!

The stack pics are getting really good. Are you wanting to do any showing or just wp?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol she IS holly!!!

and Lexi she is from an accidental litter, she is fixed and doesn't have papers, so she's my obedience and hopefully WP girl


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Rudi is looking good!!! Nice pictures


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

you can still get a number for them in ADBA I believe, even if there not reg. as long as there fixed.. I think..

That way you can wp her


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> you can still get a number for them in ADBA I believe, even if there not reg. as long as there fixed.. I think..
> 
> That way you can wp her


Sweeeeet ^o^


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Rudi's a pretty girl, nice color and proportions. LOL @ Belle!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good lookin doggies meg


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

someone contact the athorities, someone stole pike and now megan has the nerve to post new pix of him. shame.














nah but really rudi's lookin good


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> someone contact the athorities, someone stole pike and now megan has the nerve to post new pix of him. shame.
> 
> nah but really rudi's lookin good


Pike says shame on you for saying he looks like a girl! LOL


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Both are adorable! LOL even though someone seems not to enjoy her picts LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL shane pikey would look lovely snapping pics with my lovely Rudi, if you'll just pass him along to me I will make it happen 


but yes, shame for saying Pikey is feminine!!!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Love Rudi she looks great lol she's same colour as Yuna!! Love that blue brindle  Too bad Yuna has a very wide rib cage I would love her to look like your girl  gotta admit a lil jealous lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Love Rudi she looks great lol she's same colour as Yuna!! Love that blue brindle  Too bad Yuna has a very wide rib cage I would love her to look like your girl  gotta admit a lil jealous lol


Awww your girl is adorable! Thanks though, I love my girl!!!


----------

